# [php] mcrypt Libary



## evoc (18. Dezember 2001)

tach,

straft mich, wenn ich jetzt im falschen forum bin, aber ich dachte mir, hier passt die frage am besten hin.

und zwar:

wie binde ich unter win in php die mcrypt libary ein. alle meine versuche waren bisher vergebens. entweder sagte er mir das er die funktionen nicht kannte oder wollte die seite einfach nicht laden. die frage kann auch verallgemeiner werden: wie binde ich zusatzbibliotheken in php unter windows ein. speziel benötige ich allerdings die mcrypt.

vielen dank im voraus.

mfg
evoc


----------



## evoc (20. Dezember 2001)

*hmpf*

keiner ne idee?!


----------



## Dunsti (21. Dezember 2001)

Probiers mal so:

in dem Script, was die Funktionen benötigt am Anfang folgendes rein:

*dl("mcrypt.dll"); *

hab ich aber noch nie selbst gemacht, also net hauen, wenns net geht 

ansonsten muss PHP mit der entsprechenden LIB kompiliert werden, damit die drin is.

Dunsti


----------

